# So I thought...



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

So i thought this was going to a good site and though the layout and...some of the ppl are nice there are other parts i am kinda skeptical about......like telling someone there dog is not good enough (maybe not in those exact words but close enough) just because its ckc registered i mean wow i have 2 special fingers for ANYONE that says that, and then taking my words and flipping them for the bad..i admit once my words were flipped around on me i then put my self in the wrong...and i apologized, but the whole ckc ordeal and laughing...that's not only childish but wrong.....and whats done about it not a [email protected] thing!!!! Why?? because they are a f^kin @$$ kisser, but whatever you keep kissing @$$, I'd much rather go down with some f^kin dignity.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Read my post in the Ranting thread before really casting stones here, please.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

what dignity?


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

seems to me like someone can't take a little bit of criticism. maybe if you would watch what you say in the first place then you wouldn't have to deal with someone setting you straight. trust me you don't know everything but you are entitled to your opinions, try not to be so shocked though when people don't agree with you! this is a nice site and the people on it are pretty knowledgable, so try not to get offended so easily and stick around and learn something.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

No, a dog is not good enough (for breeding anyway) if it has FAKE papers. Deal.

As for posts like this, what exactly do you hope to accomplish? "Look at me and what a big crybaby I am"? If you had any interest in your own dignity, you would have left without demanding that everybody watch your ass as you leave. Or worse, keep goading board staff until you get whacked with the ban stick.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Well i really think you should just get over it, stuff happens. I had a very very VERY rough start here. So many things went wrong within my first couple of posts.

I went from being accused of being a troll, to telling "lies" about my age, to being called a BYB before I even knew what one was ( i didnt even have dogs to breed lol), I even had some people saying that I shouldnt even be allowed to have a dog (ugh).

For what ever reason I didnt get banned and now this site helps me to on a daily basis with knowledge on training my pup. I also take pride in knowing 3 times as much about the breed as some of the old heads in my neiborhood that claim they know everything. I digress...

In short, just get over it, stick around, read, and ask questions. This should get rid of all that negative rep you got there ( you got red dots for days lol).


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> So i thought this was going to a good site and though the layout and...some of the ppl are nice there are other parts i am kinda skeptical about......like telling someone there dog is not good enough (maybe not in those exact words but close enough) just because its ckc registered i mean wow i have 2 special fingers for ANYONE that says that, and then taking my words and flipping them for the bad..i admit once my words were flipped around on me i then put my self in the wrong...and i apologized, but the whole ckc ordeal and laughing...that's not only childish but wrong.....and whats done about it not a [email protected] thing!!!! Why?? because they are a f^kin @$$ kisser, but whatever you keep kissing @$$, I'd much rather go down with some f^kin dignity.


This is a good site, just because you can't seem to take the good with the bad. Doesn't mean this is a bad site. It might be to you because you know some stuff. It has helped me a bunch so don't be going off all half cocked because of a disagreement. So stop trying to piss in peoples cheerios. Let sleeping dogs lie, and turn over a new leaf. Every person here is here to help and to learn from everyone else. Someday I will be able to help a newbie with a question, right now I am the newbie.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sadie's Dad said:


> This is a good site, just because you can't seem to take the good with the bad. Doesn't mean this is a bad site. It might be to you because you know some stuff. It has helped me a bunch so don't be going off all half cocked because of a disagreement. So stop trying to piss in peoples cheerios. Let sleeping dogs lie, and turn over a new leaf. Every person here is here to help and to learn from everyone else. Someday I will be able to help a newbie with a question, right now I am the newbie.


Well put SD, rep comin' your way


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> As for posts like this, what exactly do you hope to accomplish? "Look at me and what a big crybaby I am"? If you had any interest in your own dignity, you would have left without demanding that everybody watch your ass as you leave.


:goodpost: If you don't like our site then leave.. Plain and simple. Grow up.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think what happened is you pissed off some important people on this board but I think everyone is willing to give others a second chance. I know I was even tho this post is nothing more than a tantrum.
First off you posted you have the real deal and got cocky with the dog you have. Then it comes about that the dog is CKC reg which we all know is a reg for BYB to make up peds. In my post about the CKC papers I was nothing but educations and not demeaning but you still copped an attitude. Don't get me started on your ranting thread, you really stepped in Sh*t there but I think if you get over your pitty party and straighten up you will get along with everyone and this mess will be forgotten. If not don't let the door hit ya in your a$$ on the way out.

HEY! Bully_Boy_Jo you changed your screen name! but I knew it was you when I say your cute pup


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea lovethypitbull was feeling a little corny lol. Had to do it.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

grab all those feeling. put them in a little box. and put it in your pocket


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

already have thanx


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

totally over it i apologies everyone


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

no prob!! stick around!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great now we can all move on, new start


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

A wise man once told me "take the cotton out of your ears and put it in your mouth" haha w/o context that sounds funny


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

BmoreTrue said:


> A wise man once told me "take the cotton out of your ears and put it in your mouth" haha w/o context that sounds funny


think im gunna steal thins and put it in my sig lol


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> think im gunna steal thins and put it in my sig lol


Haha awesome


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

people hated me for the longest time and evenm banned me but it was because i came in hear with the wrong intent and now that i understand this site better i actualy get along with the same people that banned me so suck it up and keep on keepin on. this site is great and is very helpful and needs all the good people it can get. a few post don't realy mean any thing just stick it out.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

gotcha! will do.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

i came up here doing the same crap.. and now i'm pretty knowledgeable and been here since july 08.. u just gotta stick it out.. this is the only forum i can stand to even get on


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Glad you're stickin around.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah I got my feelings hurt too when I first came here but I knew I didn't know anything. But these guys hee are like they breed we all love tough and fierce on the outside making you watch your step, but putty in your hands when they know your heart is honest and real.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> people hated me for the longest time and evenm banned me but it was because i came in hear with the wrong intent and now that i understand this site better i actualy get along with the same people that banned me so suck it up and keep on keepin on. this site is great and is very helpful and needs all the good people it can get. a few post don't realy mean any thing just stick it out.


no one hated you bro. i banned you because you were planning on breeding two dogs that had no business being bred. plain and simple.

but yeah we're cool... but things only become cool if you can squash it. get over things...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

When my pup got injured, I wanted to blame everyone but myself... And I bumped heads with a couple people on here, one of them which got banned. While this person was around I wanted to go and trash all of his posts, but realized how stupid I was for not just letting it go. Ive come a long way from a newbie to a moderator. Imagine that.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> :goodpost: If you don't like our site then leave.. Plain and simple. Grow up.


This is something that bothers me on many forums, very young people who are not mature enough to post and take criticism in their posts. Seriously, if you can't even communicate the English language in a cogent, reasonable manner, then why are you trying to debate?
Amazing!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> This is something that bothers me on many forums, very young people who are not mature enough to post and take criticism in their posts. Seriously, if you can't even communicate the English language in a cogent, reasonable manner, then why are you trying to debate?
> Amazing!


It's not always very young people who are immature.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> people hated me for the longest time and evenm banned me but it was because i came in hear with the wrong intent and now that i understand this site better i actualy get along with the same people that banned me so suck it up and keep on keepin on. *this site is great and is very helpful and needs all the good people it can get. a few post don't realy mean any thing just stick it out.*


^I agree, this site is great, I'm still new and trying to stick it out myself. A couplke of things I'm getting use to but yeah overall, everyone gets along and learns from each other which is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> no one hated you bro. i banned you because you were planning on breeding two dogs that had no business being bred. plain and simple.
> 
> but yeah we're cool... but things only become cool if you can squash it. get over things...


come on!!!!!! realy? jeese? oh ant the pups are beautiful jk just kidding no pups lol


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> come on!!!!!! realy? jeese? oh ant the pups are beautiful jk just kidding no pups lol


Here comes the stick for the second beating and banning LOL J/K:rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Here comes the stick for the second beating and banning LOL J/K:rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> It's not always very young people who are immature.


Very true.


----------

